

Ask HN: 1 week - jmtame

This could be fun. If you were locked in a room for 7 days, what 3 things would you bring ?
======
pavelludiq
The next 10 days i will be locked in my room, learning lisp. I will bring
coffee, snacks and some weights for exercising when learning gets tedious and
i need to get rid of some of the stress.

------
siong1987
laptop with unlimited battery power, water, and food.

I have basically everything that I need on the laptop.

~~~
PStamatiou
you can't have anything that is unlimited!

------
PStamatiou
1) a girl, 2) laptop with 3G card, 3) food

------
rtw
laptop, huge-normous battery for laptop, water

------
lionhearted
Pleasant company, sustenance, and a good long book. I'm reading Musashi right
now, so I'd say that, but I'm already half-done. Maybe Shantaram - that's
probably next for fiction.

------
Allocator2008
1) carton of camels 2) a few dozen energy drinks 3) iPod with my elton john
and barabara streisand

